# MAC Germany - after traineeship...



## Knoeffelchen (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi @all,

  	i graduated a 4 week traineeship at a MAC Counter in Germany - this was 1 1/2 weeks ago. How long does it take until HR rather the Manager of Retail Operations will contact me and tell me if they employ me or not? Does anyone have experiences?

  	Thx so much
  	Katrin


----------

